# 04 GTO Frame Rail Sectioning



## mjrock62 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello, 
Would any one know
Where can I get video info or any info on splicing or changing the front frame rails on the 2004 Pontiac GTO?

you can email me at [email protected]


Mjrock62


----------

